# Side 3 question for MIKE



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

To anybody who isn't on side 3 yet, you might not want to read this as I describe some of it.Mike, I'm not sure what to do with the wheel imagery. My IBS is hard to classify as C or D. I tend to have spasms, go a lot on some mornings with somewhat loose stools. Then at night I feel like I need to go but can't. Add in pain and gas. I couldn't classify it as either D or C. I guess what I'm saying is I really can't choose weather I'd want the wheel to spin faster or slower, since that depends on the day or time of day. What then would be the best thing for me to visualize the wheel doing?


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Ugh,I had the same problem. I solved it by visualizing the wheel moving "just right." For some reason I visualized the wheel attached to a balance scale. This scale has a needle, and "0" is in balance, so when I say to myself "balance" I know the wheel is moving at the proper speed.  I just allow it to do whatever it needs to do at the time, either speed up or slow down. It works for me.AZ


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I agree with AZ. My digestive system seems to get all scrunched up and I'm not sure you could say I have C or D...I usually put my foot on both pedals so as to make the wheel spin normally at the same speed all the time..rather than stopping and then going fast and slowing down and then going fast.....etc.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am c and d and I also just pictured balance and it helped a lot. On days I think I am more d I slow it down and c I speed it up as well, however most of the time I picture the whole system balanced as much as possible.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2001)

Hi AllUgh,The others give good advice, if you are unsure about the wheel, look at it another way. Decide where your scale needs to be to make you feel better and more balanced,focus on the need of the scale to balance and adjust the wheel speeds accordingly to how you feel at the time.Stay with it







Best RegardsMike


----------

